# Race to Sub-X on 3x3 (2022)



## White KB (Jan 19, 2022)

Nobody's made one of these in 2022, so I thought I would...

Here's a Race to Sub-X Thread for 3x3! I hope to keep it updated every week, so have fun!

The rules are simple:
Every week, there's a new set of 12 scrambles posted.
You announce what goal you have (e.g. sub-15), then do 12 solves in an average of 12. (Just take the best and worst one out, and average the rest.)
If you get an average of 12 that reaches your goal in three different weeks, then you win!

Here are the Week #1 scrambles:

1. D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R
2. R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F
3. R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D
4. B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2
5. F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D
6. F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F'
7. B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D
8. B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F'
9. D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D'
10. D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B'
11. L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2
12. D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B

Have fun!


----------



## White KB (Jan 19, 2022)

Goal: Sub-15
Cube: UV Coated GAN 12 Maglev

avg of 12: 14.695 (1/3)

Time List:
101. 11.001[PLL skeep! (U)] D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R @2022-01-19 15:27:56
102. 14.091 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F @2022-01-19 15:28:48
103. 15.134 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D @2022-01-19 15:29:17
104. 13.852 B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 @2022-01-19 15:30:17
105. 17.126 F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D @2022-01-19 15:30:49
106. 14.761 F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F' @2022-01-19 15:32:20
107. 16.798 B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D @2022-01-19 15:32:53
108. 15.541 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F' @2022-01-19 15:33:26
109. 14.254[PLL skeep! (U2)] D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D' @2022-01-19 15:33:59
110. 12.592 D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B' @2022-01-19 15:34:50
111. 15.456 L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2 @2022-01-19 15:35:17
112. 14.468 D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B @2022-01-19 15:36:34


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 19, 2022)

Race to sub-9
cube: Valk3 M

Ao12: 8.75 (1/3)
1. 9.21
2. 8.24
3. 8.08
4. 8.64
5. 9.57
6. 8.32
7. 9.64
8. 8.33
9. (7.88)
10. 9.19
11. (10.91)
12. 8.24


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 19, 2022)

Sub-17
Cube: RS3M 2020

Ao12: 17.04 (I'm so mad xD)

Ao12:
1. 16.07
2. 17.80
3. 17.58
4. 17.39
5. 18.12
6. 15.82
7. 16.92
8. 16.29
9. 16.80
10. (18.69)
11. 17.69
12. (13.62)


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 20, 2022)

Goal: Sub 20

Actual ao12: 20.38

Crap


----------



## OrdinarySolver4048 (Jan 20, 2022)

Avg of 12: 12.11
Goal: Average sub 10 and hopefully become consistent as I improve my times and habits
Time List:
1. 10.24 
2. 9.32 
3. 10.25 
4. 11.02 
5. 11.37 
6. (17.10) 
7. 17.04 
8. (7.68) 
9. 10.94 
10. 11.71 
11. 13.15 
12. 16.03 

I'm genuinely tired and sleep, I'm surprised I did decent on this


----------



## Foreright (Jan 20, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Gan iCarry
Ao12: *22.04*

Cubeast Solves


```
01. 20.89   : D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R
02. (18.46) : R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F
03. 23.46   : R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D
04. 21.21   : B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2
05. 22.90   : F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D
06. (24.53) : F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F'
07. 23.40   : B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D
08. 22.82   : B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F'
09. 20.12   : D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D'
10. 20.26   : D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B'
11. 24.35   : L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2
12. 21.05   : D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B
```

I'm a good couple of seconds slower with the iCarry than I am with either my Gan X or WRM Maglev (magnets are stronger than I like and it locks up something chronic) so chances are I would have made the target with either of those. Had a couple of CMLLs come up that I know but am slow to remember which hurt a couple of the times!


----------



## hyn (Jan 20, 2022)

Goal: Sub 20
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-21 (solving from 2022-01-21 09:21:27 to 2022-01-21 09:31:43)
avg of 12: 19.63 (1/3)

Time List:
1. (16.49) D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R @2022-01-21 09:21:27 
2. 18.59 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F @2022-01-21 09:22:15 
3. 18.96 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D @2022-01-21 09:23:20 
4. 24.65 B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 @2022-01-21 09:24:16 
5. 17.44 F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D @2022-01-21 09:25:13 
6. 20.58 F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F' @2022-01-21 09:25:58 
7. (25.47) B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D @2022-01-21 09:26:53 
8. 18.38 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F' @2022-01-21 09:27:54 
9. 19.84 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D' @2022-01-21 09:28:54 
10. 18.36 D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B' @2022-01-21 09:29:47 
11. 20.97 L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2 @2022-01-21 09:30:41 
12. 18.53 D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B @2022-01-21 09:31:43


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 22, 2022)

Goal: Sub-22
Cube: CH XMD Tornado V2m
Method: Beginners APB 

Times: 
1. D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R/ 19.78
2. R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F/ 21.53
3. R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D/ 19.51
4. B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2/ 19.61
5. F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D/ 18.30
6. F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F'/ 19.46
7. B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D/ 20.60
8. B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F'/ 23.73
9. D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D'/ (24.79)
10. D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B'/ (15.81)
11. L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2/ 18.70
12. D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B/ 20.95
Ao12 = 20.22

I was not expecting to do this good! My only regret is that the 23.73 wasn't a sub-20. I had a bad pause during EO, messed up an LXS alg that I knew, and almost did the wrong OCLL. Very happy overall.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2022)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: Weilong V1
Ao12: 12.88 (0/3)
Times:
11.63, 11.19, 13.10, 12.96, 12.52, (10.98), 13.74, 13.04, 15.25, 12.96, (15.82+), 12.42
Bummer to have a counting 15 in there, but nice to still have at least sub-13 ao12
Also out of curiosity where are you getting the scrambles from? And if I recall correctly in the past the requirement for reaching your goal was three consecutive weeks, is there a reason why that's changed?


----------



## Merp (Jan 24, 2022)

Goal: sub-30
Cube: Gan Air SM
ao12: 30.66 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 30.74 D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R 
2. 26.35 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F 
3. 33.69 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D 
4. 29.38 B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 
5. 29.40 F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D 
6. 27.45 F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F' 
7. 34.95 B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D 
8. 31.95 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F' 
9. 28.35 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D' 
10. 34.34 D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B' 
11. (25.74) D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B' 
12. (DNF(56.28)) D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B

Tryna get back to cubing after almost 4 years


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 27, 2022)

Any timeline for when this weeks scrambles will be posted?


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 27, 2022)

Am I too late? 
Goal: sub 15.5
Cube: RS3M 2020

Ao12: 15.38 (1/3)

1. 16.53 
2. 14.85 
3. 14.28 
4. 14.59 
5. 14.70 
6. 14.88 
7. (18.36) 
8. 14.01 
9. 16.34 
10. (12.05) 
11. 15.36 
12. 18.21

Can I change my goal next week?


----------



## White KB (Jan 27, 2022)

OK, here are the results from last week:


Spoiler: Da Results



@White KB 1/3
@fun at the joy 1/3
@hydynn 1/3
@TheCubingCuber347 1/3
@bulkocuber 1/3



Congratulations to everyone who competed!
I did receive some questions from people:



Spoiler: Da Mini Q&A Session



From @Bh13 :
Q: Also out of curiosity where are you getting the scrambles from?

A: I actually use cstimer.net, then click "Tools", then choose "ScrambleGenerator" from the list of tools. From there, I change the number from 5 to 12 and hit generate. As Sherlock Holmes would say, "It's elementary, really..."

Q: And if I recall correctly in the past the requirement for reaching your goal was three consecutive weeks, is there a reason why that's changed?

A: I wasn't aware of this, but I think this will be more inclusive this way, as there is the possibility that someone misses a week or something odd like that. I might implement a system wherein if one goes 4 weeks without competing and has not gotten to 3/3, they are disqualified and have to start over. I guess I'll see what works and what doesn't until then.

Q: Any timeline for when this week's scrambles will be posted?

A: Done. They're listed at the bottom of this post.

From @bulkocuber :

Q: Am I too late?

A: No, I am. Sorry about missing a day.


===========================================
If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!

Here are the scrambles for Week 2. Good luck!



Spoiler: Da Scrambles for Week 2



1. F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D L' F U R B' U' L' R2 F
2. D B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 L D U' L2 R' B R2 U2 R2
3. L B2 D' F' L B R B2 R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2
4. U B L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D' F2 R B' R' F'
5. R2 B U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F R' D U F2 L F2
6. F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L' U L2 R B U' L B U2
7. U2 B L F2 L U2 R' L D F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F'
8. L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L B2 R2 F' D L2 B U' L'
9. D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 L' U' B F R' B L F2 D' U'
10. R B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F' R' F D2 L' F'
11. L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U L U2 L2 B' U2
12. B U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' F D B2 L D' F D2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 27, 2022)

Race to sub-9
cube: Valk3 M

Ao12: 8.80 (2/3)
1. 9.53 
2. 8.68 
3. (DNF(8.97)) 
4. 8.94 
5. 8.78 
6. 8.81 
7. 7.94 
8. 9.60 
9. 7.85 
10. (7.79) 
11. 9.17 
12. 8.71


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-14
Cube: WR M MagLev

ao12: 13.56 (1/3)
1. 13.78 
2. 14.70 
3. 13.76 
4. 13.30 
5. (16.06+) 
6. 13.26 
7. (11.73) 
8. 13.22 
9. 13.44 
10. 13.34 
11. 13.94 
12. 12.82


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20

Ao12: 18.44

Let's go


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 27, 2022)

Race to sub 19
Cube: Meilong 3C
1. (26.73) Did the wrong Pseudoslot
2. 19.02 Okay solve
3. 16.83 PLL skip
4. 18.57 Good solve
5. (15.85) xxCross planned in inspection
6. 17.73 Great solve
7. 21.63 Meh solve
8. 19.76 Okay solve
9. 18.64 OLL skip
10. 19.63 Okay solve
11. 16.48 Did WV doing VHLS
12. 18.95 Good solve
18.64 Ao12


----------



## hyn (Jan 27, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28 (solving from 2022-01-28 08:55:03 to 2022-01-28 09:06:00)
avg of 12: 20.07

Time List:
1. 16.15 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D L' F U R B' U' L' R2 F @2022-01-28 08:55:03 
2. 23.65 D B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 L D U' L2 R' B R2 U2 R2 @2022-01-28 08:56:59 
3. 18.14 L B2 D' F' L B R B2 R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 @2022-01-28 08:57:57 
4. 20.30 U B L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D' F2 R B' R' F' @2022-01-28 08:58:48 
5. 23.24 R2 B U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F R' D U F2 L F2 @2022-01-28 08:59:46 
6. (23.71) F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L' U L2 R B U' L B U2 @2022-01-28 09:00:37 
7. (14.25) U2 B L F2 L U2 R' L D F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' @2022-01-28 09:02:06 
8. 19.21 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L B2 R2 F' D L2 B U' L' @2022-01-28 09:02:46 
9. 19.90 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 L' U' B F R' B L F2 D' U' @2022-01-28 09:03:30 
10. 19.11 R B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F' R' F D2 L' F' @2022-01-28 09:04:19 
11. 19.39 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U L U2 L2 B' U2 @2022-01-28 09:05:04 
12. 21.57 B U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' F D B2 L D' F D2 @2022-01-28 09:06:00


----------



## Merp (Jan 30, 2022)

Goal: sub-30
Cube: Gan Air SM
Ao12: 30.36 (0/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-30
avg of 12: 30.36

Time List:
1. 32.34 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D L' F U R B' U' L' R2 F 
2. 27.68 D B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 L D U' L2 R' B R2 U2 R2 
3. (38.97) L B2 D' F' L B R B2 R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 
4. 35.50 U B L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D' F2 R B' R' F' 
5. 22.04 R2 B U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F R' D U F2 L F2 
6. 32.82 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L' U L2 R B U' L B U2 
7. 31.36 U2 B L F2 L U2 R' L D F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
8. 29.61 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L B2 R2 F' D L2 B U' L' 
9. 25.55 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 L' U' B F R' B L F2 D' U' 
10. 31.55 R B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F' R' F D2 L' F' 
11. (20.84) L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U L U2 L2 B' U2 
12. 35.18 B U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' F D B2 L D' F D2


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 30, 2022)

Goal: sub-15
Cube:
ao12: 15.32 


1. 13.32 
2. 16.14 
3. 17.33 
4. 14.82 
5. 15.58 
6. 17.00 
7. 16.27 
8. 12.77 
9. 16.97 
10. 12.97 
11. (11.66) 
12. (18.14) 

Thsi is probably my most inconsistent average, with so many bad solves.


----------



## Paradox4 (Jan 31, 2022)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: Rs3m 2020
Average of 12: 12.39

1. 11.40 
2. 11.16 
3. 10.00 
4. 18.63 messed up two pairs and had to redo them
5. 12.42 
6. (9.76) 
7. 11.12 
8. 12.94 was on sub 10 pace
9. 12.99 
10. 12.15 
11. (26.47) literally one lockup on one alg caused this
12. 11.04


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 31, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> Goal: Sub-13
> Cube: Rs3m 2020
> Average of 12: 12.39
> 
> ...


Nice progress yo!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 31, 2022)

race to sub 18.50
Cube: Gan 12 maglev
1. 20.14
2. 14.51
3. 20.28
4. 18.13
5. 19.62
6. 18.28
7. 18.46
8. 17.80
9. 15.85
10. 19.31
11. 18.95
12. 15.45
Ao12: 18.07


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 31, 2022)

Race to sub-12
Cube: MoYu WeiLong V1
Method: CFOP
ao12: 12.72 (0/3)
Times:
(11.43), 12.05, 12.40, 13.66, (13.91), 12.43, 13.27, 11.61, 12.93, 12.98, 12.80, 13.03
Good to know I am definitely sub-13 haha. Nice to also have all sub-14 singles.


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 31, 2022)

Goal: sub 15
15.27
14.75
18.63
15.78
15.28
13.37
To be continued after dinner...


----------



## arctan (Feb 1, 2022)

Goal: sub-15
Cube: Gan 356

Ao12: 16.44 (0/3)

Times
1. 17.04
2. 16.04 
3. 17.98
4. 17.65 (+2)
5. 15.86
6. 18.77
7. 14.17
8. 18.31
9. 16.04
10. 16.93
11. 14.42
12. 13.89

first time doing this. i've already gotten an ao100 that's sub 15 but ig i'm just wildly inconsistent.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

Goal: Sub-30 (I switched methods so restarting)
Ao12: *29.48*
1/3
1: 34.91
2: 26.60
3: 36.36
4: (54.25)
5: 35.65
6: 23.84
7: 32.56
8: 31.35
9: (20.67)
10: 23.42
11: 24.76
12: 25.30


----------



## White KB (Feb 2, 2022)

A bit late to my own party, but here's my ao12:

Goal: Sub-15
Cube: UV Coated GAN 12 Maglev
avg of 12: 15.075 (1/3)

Time List:
39. 14.141 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D L' F U R B' U' L' R2 F @2022-02-02 15:48:52
40. 15.525 D B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 L D U' L2 R' B R2 U2 R2 @2022-02-02 15:49:19
41. 16.291 L B2 D' F' L B R B2 R U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 @2022-02-02 15:49:49
42. 15.462 U B L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B L' D' F2 R B' R' F' @2022-02-02 15:50:18
43. 14.420 R2 B U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 F R' D U F2 L F2 @2022-02-02 15:50:45
44. 21.460+ F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L' U L2 R B U' L B U2 @2022-02-02 15:51:17
45. 13.506 U2 B L F2 L U2 R' L D F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' @2022-02-02 15:51:56
46. 16.191 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L B2 R2 F' D L2 B U' L' @2022-02-02 15:52:24
47. 14.417 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 F R2 L' U' B F R' B L F2 D' U' @2022-02-02 15:52:52
48. 14.477 R B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F' R' F D2 L' F' @2022-02-02 15:53:19
49. 14.585 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' B U L U2 L2 B' U2 @2022-02-02 15:53:47
50. 15.241 B U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' F D B2 L D' F D2 @2022-02-02 15:54:16


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 2, 2022)

New scrambles soon?


----------



## White KB (Feb 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> New scrambles soon?


Yes. Currently, I'm analyzing the results, so they should be posted shortly.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Feb 2, 2022)

White KB said:


> A bit late to my own party, but here's my ao12:
> 
> Goal: Sub-15
> Cube: UV Coated GAN 12 Maglev
> ...


Dang thats c o n s i s t a n t


----------



## White KB (Feb 2, 2022)

The Week 2 results are in. Here they are:


Spoiler: Da Results



Here are the people at 2/3:
Here is the person at 2/3:
@fun at the joy (2/3)

Here are the people at 1/3:
@White KB (1/3)
@cuberswoop (1/3)
@DynaXT (1/3)
@TheCubingCuber347 (1/3)
@Milominxx (1/3)
@Kael Hitchcock (1/3)
@Paradox4 (1/3)
@Puzzlerr (1/3)

Here are the people at 0/3:
@OrdinarySolver4048 (0/3)
@Foreright (0/3)
@hydynn (0/3)
@Bh13 (0/3)
@Merp (0/3)
@arctan (0/3)
@bulkocuber (0/3) (Thanks for reminding me.)

Here are the people whose scores have yet to be determined:
@GodCubing (TBD) - 6/12 solves complete for Week 2

Here are the people who did not compete this week that competed previously:
@OrdinarySolver4048 (0/3)
@Foreright (0/3)
@hydynn (0/3)
@TheCubingCuber347 (1/3)
@bulkocuber

Here are the people who replied to this thread but did not compete (not that they have to):
@abunickabhi



Also, if any of you are confused as to when the scrambles are supposed to come, it's always Wednesday, unless I'm late. (Please tell me if I'm late though.)

Here are the Week #3 scrambles:


Spoiler: Da Week #3 Scrambles



1. F L2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' D F' D B L2 R2 U
2. L B' L D' L D F R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' D'
3. U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 F' U L2 D2 L' U2 F' L
4. F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D B U L' U2 B U'
5. U' B2 R2 U F2 B' R U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D' B'
6. R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' F D' U2 B2 F R'
7. U' L' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L' D B2 R B2 D2 U
8. F D2 F' D2 B' R D L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 U'
9. D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R' U2 L R U R B' D B2
10. L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D' B' L2 D' U' L2 R F U2
11. D' B' D R U2 L U' L2 F U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L D2
12. B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R' D2 R B R D U2 B2 D


----------



## White KB (Feb 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub-15
Cube: UV Coated GAN 12 Maglev
avg of 12: 17.150 (1/3)

Time List:
51. 19.677 F L2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' D F' D B L2 R2 U @2022-02-02 17:54:39 
52. 17.159 L B' L D' L D F R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' D' @2022-02-02 17:55:26 
53. 15.916 U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 F' U L2 D2 L' U2 F' L @2022-02-02 17:55:56 
54. 17.458 F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D B U L' U2 B U' @2022-02-02 17:56:54 
55. 19.527 U' B2 R2 U F2 B' R U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D' B' @2022-02-02 17:57:28 
56. 14.539 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' F D' U2 B2 F R' @2022-02-02 17:58:05 
57. 18.332 U' L' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L' D B2 R B2 D2 U @2022-02-02 17:58:35 
58. 19.303 F D2 F' D2 B' R D L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' @2022-02-02 17:59:05 
59. 14.841 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R' U2 L R U R B' D B2 @2022-02-02 17:59:36 
60. 18.121 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D' B' L2 D' U' L2 R F U2 @2022-02-02 18:00:07 
61. 13.963 D' B' D R U2 L U' L2 F U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 @2022-02-02 18:00:39 
62. 16.304 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R' D2 R B R D U2 B2 D @2022-02-02 18:01:09


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

Goal: Sub-19 (just to make things an eensy bit harder)

Ao12: 17.26 (2/3)

(19.40)
17.91
17.20
17.76
16.16
17.25
(14.94)
15.89
16.40
18.51
19.11
16.47

Pure sub-20 nice


----------



## hyn (Feb 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-03 (solving from 2022-02-03 15:44:37 to 2022-02-03 15:58:53)
avg of 12: 20.28
Goal: Sub20
Time List:
1. (17.88) F L2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' D F' D B L2 R2 U @2022-02-03 15:44:37 
2. (24.96) L B' L D' L D F R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' D' @2022-02-03 15:49:13 
3. 20.58 U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 F' U L2 D2 L' U2 F' L @2022-02-03 15:50:15 
4. 20.15 F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D B U L' U2 B U' @2022-02-03 15:51:07 
5. 19.41 U' B2 R2 U F2 B' R U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D' B' @2022-02-03 15:52:01 
6. 19.40 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' F D' U2 B2 F R' @2022-02-03 15:52:57 
7. 17.99 U' L' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L' D B2 R B2 D2 U @2022-02-03 15:53:57 
8. 18.09 F D2 F' D2 B' R D L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' @2022-02-03 15:54:48 
9. 24.83 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R' U2 L R U R B' D B2 @2022-02-03 15:55:34 
10. 19.77 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D' B' L2 D' U' L2 R F U2 @2022-02-03 15:56:42 
11. 19.81 D' B' D R U2 L U' L2 F U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 @2022-02-03 15:57:36 
12. 22.81 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R' D2 R B R D U2 B2 D @2022-02-03 15:58:53


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> The Week 2 results are in. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Da Results
> ...


Quick reminder that I exist .
(No problem at all, you just forgot, can happen)


----------



## Merp (Feb 3, 2022)

Goal: sub-30
Cube: Gan Air SM
[1/3]
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-03
*avg of 12: 27.76*

Time List:
1. 32.94 F L2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' F' D F' D B L2 R2 U 
2. 26.33 L B' L D' L D F R F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' D' 
3. (37.44) U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 F' U L2 D2 L' U2 F' L 
4. 27.26 F2 D' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D B U L' U2 B U' 
5. 24.03 U' B2 R2 U F2 B' R U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 B2 D' B' 
6. 31.02 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' F D' U2 B2 F R' 
7. 28.02 U' L' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L' D B2 R B2 D2 U 
8. 26.36 F D2 F' D2 B' R D L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 B2 U' 
9. (23.11) D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' F' R' U2 L R U R B' D B2 
10. 24.91 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 D' B' L2 D' U' L2 R F U2 
11. 28.27 D' B' D R U2 L U' L2 F U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 
12. 28.44 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R' D2 R B R D U2 B2 D

Finally got a sub-30 (actually sub-28)


----------



## White KB (Feb 3, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Quick reminder that I exist .
> (No problem at all, you just forgot, can happen)


Sorry about that... It was probably the fact that I was using a spreadsheet with this for the first time... It's fixed now.


----------



## arctan (Feb 4, 2022)

Goal: sub-15
Cube: Gan 356

Ao12: 15.18 (0/3)

Times
1. 16.90 
2. 13.64 
3. 14.18 
4. 16.94 
5. 12.30 
6. 16.67 
7. 14.77 
8. 16.25 
9. 14.84 
10. 15.61 
11. 15.43 
12. 13.51


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 4, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: Jperm RS3M 2020

Ao12: 19.02 (1/3)

1. 20.25
2. 19.85
3. (15.52)
4. 21.45
5. 17.23
6. 21.02
7. 16.35
8. 21.99
9. (22.25)
10. 15.93
11. 17.39
12. 18.25


----------



## White KB (Feb 4, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> Goal: Sub-20
> Cube: Jperm RS3M 2020
> 
> Ao12: 19.02 (0/3)
> ...


Uh just a quick note, but you got 1/3 because you got a sub-20 ao12...


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 4, 2022)

White KB said:


> Uh just a quick note, but you got 1/3 because you got a sub-20 ao12...


oh I thought i had to wait till you gave it

my bad

i changed it


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 5, 2022)

Cube: MoYu WeiLong V1
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-12
Ao12: 12.93 

Times:
13.00, 13.83, 11.92, 11.76, (16.15), (10.58), 13.15, 14.54, 14.45, 11.85, 11.76, 13.02


----------



## Paradox4 (Feb 7, 2022)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: Rs3m 2020
Ao12: 12.68 (2/3)

1. 12.55 
2. 14.75 
3. 11.65 
4. 12.18 
5. 11.95 
6. 12.51 
7. 11.59 
8. 11.14 
9. 18.20 Inspection error
10. (18.31) Messed up alg
11. 10.30 Idk, just was fast
12. (10.22) High tps


----------



## White KB (Feb 9, 2022)

The Week #3 results are in! (If you still want to submit your Week #3 results sometime later today, just specify that it's for Week #3 and I'll edit it.)



Spoiler: Da Week #3 Results



Here are the people at 2/3:
@fun at the joy (2/3)
@DynaXT (2/3)
@Paradox4 (2/3)

Here are the people at 1/3:
@White KB (1/3)
@cuberswoop (1/3)
@TheCubingCuber347 (1/3)
@Merp (1/3)
@bulkocuber (1/3)
@Milominxx (1/3)
@Kael Hitchcock (1/3)
@Puzzlerr (1/3)
@Astr4l (1/3)

Here are the people at 0/3:
@OrdinarySolver4048 (0/3)
@Foreright (0/3)
@hydynn (0/3)
@Bh13 (0/3)
@arctan (0/3)

Here are the people whose scores have yet to be determined:
@GodCubing (TBD) - 6/12 solves completed for Week #2

Here are the people who did not compete this week that competed previously:
@fun at the joy (2/3)
@cuberswoop (1/3)
@bulkocuber (1/3)
@Milominxx (1/3)
@Kael Hitchcock (1/3)
@Puzzlerr (1/3)

2 Weeks:
@TheCubingCuber347 (1/3)

Here are the people who replied to this thread but did not compete (not that they have to):
@abunickabhi



Thanks to everybody that has competed so far! Again, if you want to do your Week #3 results sometime later today, I would be happy to add them.

Here are the Week #4 scrambles:



Spoiler: Da Week # 4 Scrambles



1. D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F U' F2 L D2 L' D B2 R' 
2. L U B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R' B R D' 
3. D' F' U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L' D F D' B L F' 
4. D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 U L' U' F' R D' B F 
5. F D2 B2 L B U' R' U F2 D L2 U' D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' R 
6. F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L F2 L2 D2 U2 L' 
7. B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L' D B2 D U L F L2 B' 
8. F2 R D' F R U' F' L U' F2 B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L 
9. F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U L R D2 F U2 R' B2 
10. R D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' R2 F R D' B U' F 
11. L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 R U L F U2 B L2 R 
12. D R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' B U2 B' D' B' L R' U' F2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 9, 2022)

Goal: Sub-18 to make things a bit harder again

Ao12: 16.07 (3/3 )

Counting 12 and only one counting time over 18 so really good. First to the 3/3.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 9, 2022)

Also am I still allowed to compete in this after reaching 3 weeks?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 9, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Also am I still allowed to compete in this after reaching 3 weeks?


I think you just set a new goal


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 9, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I think you just set a new goal


Oh wait so does the goal have to be the same at first?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 9, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Oh wait so does the goal have to be the same at first?


Nope.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 9, 2022)

No, I lowered my goal by a second each week to push myself


----------



## hyn (Feb 10, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20(1/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-10 (solving from 2022-02-10 14:30:55 to 2022-02-10 14:39:32)
avg of 12: 16.91

Time List:
1. 13.38 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F U' F2 L D2 L' D B2 R' @2022-02-10 14:30:55 
2. 17.24 L U B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R' B R D' @2022-02-10 14:31:45 
3. 14.33 D' F' U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L' D F D' B L F' @2022-02-10 14:32:29 
4. (21.43) D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 U L' U' F' R D' B F @2022-02-10 14:33:10 
5. 18.09 F D2 B2 L B U' R' U F2 D L2 U' D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' R @2022-02-10 14:33:56 
6. 15.34 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L F2 L2 D2 U2 L' @2022-02-10 14:34:54 
7. 18.88 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L' D B2 D U L F L2 B' @2022-02-10 14:35:36 
8. 18.46 F2 R D' F R U' F' L U' F2 B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L @2022-02-10 14:36:28 
9. 18.41 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U L R D2 F U2 R' B2 @2022-02-10 14:37:16 
10. 18.35 R D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' R2 F R D' B U' F @2022-02-10 14:38:05 
11. (13.10) L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 R U L F U2 B L2 R @2022-02-10 14:38:49 
12. 16.57 D R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' B U2 B' D' B' L R' U' F2 @2022-02-10 14:39:32
wow did not expect that


----------



## Merp (Feb 10, 2022)

Goal: sub-30
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-10
avg of 12: 25.75  [2/3]

Time List:
1. 28.60 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F U' F2 L D2 L' D B2 R'
2. 23.42 L U B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R' B R D'
3. 23.88 D' F' U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L' D F D' B L F'
4. (30.02) D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 U L' U' F' R D' B F
5. 26.75 F D2 B2 L B U' R' U F2 D L2 U' D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' R
6. (21.50) F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L F2 L2 D2 U2 L'
7. 29.47 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L' D B2 D U L F L2 B'
8. 25.89 F2 R D' F R U' F' L U' F2 B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L
9. 23.02 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U L R D2 F U2 R' B2
10. 26.04 R D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' R2 F R D' B U' F
11. 27.85 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 R U L F U2 B L2 R
12. 22.60 D R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' B U2 B' D' B' L R' U' F2


----------



## Lightning (Feb 10, 2022)

Goal: sub - 20

ao12: 19.78[1/3]

Time List:
1. 20.44 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F U' F2 L D2 L' D B2 R' 
2. 18.53 L U B' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R' B R D' 
3. 20.34 D' F' U B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L' D F D' B L F' 
4. 20.92 D2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R B2 R D2 B2 R2 U L' U' F' R D' B F 
5. (16.73) F D2 B2 L B U' R' U F2 D L2 U' D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 B' R 
6. 20.69 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L F2 L2 D2 U2 L' 
7. 16.90 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L' D B2 D U L F L2 B' 
8. 21.39 F2 R D' F R U' F' L U' F2 B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L 
9. 18.39 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U L R D2 F U2 R' B2 
10. (27.95) R D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' R2 F R D' B U' F 
11. 22.17 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 R U L F U2 B L2 R 
12. 18.05 D R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' B U2 B' D' B' L R' U' F2


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 10, 2022)

Goal: Sub-19 (to challenge myself)
Ao12: 16.17 (2/3)

1. 18.33
2. 17.46
3. 20.89
4. 18.93
5. 20.16
6. 16.20
7. 17.31
8. 18.77
9. 17.13
10. 17.38
11. (15.31)
12. (23.23)

Was not expecting that and I beat my PB Ao12 by one second!


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 11, 2022)

Cube: MoYu Weilong V1
Method: CFOP
Goal: sub-12
ao12: 13.03 (0/3)
Times: 13.04, 12.02, (16.62), 15.41, 12.37, 11.84, 13.84, (11.17), 11.89, 13.64, 13.74, 12.52
not good at all, need to work on going slower for lookahead


----------



## Plutark (Feb 11, 2022)

Method: zz
Goal: sub 15 (0/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-10
avg of 12: 15.41

Time List:
14.54, 10.87, 13.64, 18.98, 17.88, 13.74, 16.44, 15.91, 18.20, (19.67), 13.85, (10.34)
I'm so inconsistent


----------



## arctan (Feb 11, 2022)

Goal: sub 15
Cube: Gan 356

Ao12: 15.76 (0/3)

Times
1. 13.11
2. 14.35
3. 18.42
4. 14.01
5. DNF(11.54) 
6. 16.74 
7. 14.87 
8. 18.12 
9. 17.96 
10. 13.09 
11. 15.67 
12. 14.30 

why am i so bad how is my ao12 pb 13


----------



## pb_cuber (Feb 11, 2022)

White KB said:


> Nobody's made one of these in 2022, so I thought I would...
> 
> Here's a Race to Sub-X Thread for 3x3! I hope to keep it updated every week, so have fun!
> 
> ...


Goal: sub 15
Cube: YJ MG C Evo 3x3

Avg of 12: 18.25 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 16.88 D' F2 U' F R B' U F' B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R
2. 21.84 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U' R' D R B2 L2 B' U F
3. 11.68(PB!!) R2 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F R' D B U' B2 U2 R' D
4. 17.09 B' R' U' F2 B2 D' R' F' R2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R B2
5. 22.25 F' B' L2 D F' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D
6. 17.57 F R' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R' U' L' F'
7. 18.15 B' D2 B U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' L U2 R' F2 R' D
8. 17.09 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' F' U' F' R2 U' L2 F'
9. 18.78 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B F2 U B2 R F' D'
10. 13.42 D L B' U L2 D2 B' U R2 L' F2 D2 R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B'
11. 19.39 L' U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 R' D' B F R D B F D2
12. 22.43 D2 F D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' R D' F' L' B


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 11, 2022)

Goal: Sub-25
Cube: GAN 354 M V2
ao12: 23.48 (1/3)
Times:
1. 24.38 
2. 27.64+ 
3. 22.71 
4. 19.83 
5. 22.18 
6. 27.07 
7. 22.59 
8. 22.98 
9. 18.86 
10. 19.40 
11. 26.03+ 
12. 30.89
Had to fix a pop during the 30.89


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 16, 2022)

Reminder for the new scrambles


----------



## White KB (Feb 16, 2022)

The Week #4 results are in!



Spoiler: Da Week #4 Results



Here are the people who won! You don't actually win anything, but you do get a feeling of accomplishment.
@DynaXT (3/3)

Here are the people at 2/3:
@fun at the joy (2/3)
@Merp (2/3)
@Paradox4 (2/3)
@Astr4l (2/3)

Here are the people at 1/3:
@White KB (1/3)
@cuberswoop (1/3)
@hydynn (1/3)
@TheCubingCuber347 (1/3)
@bulkocuber (1/3)
@Milominxx (1/3)
@Kael Hitchcock (1/3)
@Puzzlerr (1/3)
@Lightning (1/3)
@pb_cuber (1/3)

Here are the people at 0/3:
@OrdinarySolver4048 (0/3)
@Foreright (0/3)
@Bh13 (0/3)
@arctan (0/3)
@Meisme (0/3)

Here are the people whose scores have yet to be determined:
@GodCubing (TBD) - Eating dinner

Here are the people who did not compete this week that competed previously:

@White KB (1/3) (I didn't have much time this week.)
@Paradox4 (2/3)

2 weeks:

@fun at the joy (2/3)
@cuberswoop (1/3)
@bulkocuber (2/3)
@Milominxx (2/3)
@Kael Hitchcock (2/3)
@Puzzlerr (2/3)

3 weeks - Note: If one does not compete for four weeks in a row, they forfeit and have to start over. This is just to make things a little easier for me on the technical side D)

@OrdinarySolver4048 (0/3)
@Foreright (0/3)
@TheCubingCuber347 (0/3)



Thanks to everybody that has competed so far!

Here are the Week #5 scrambles:



Spoiler: Da Week #5 Scrambles



1. L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B'
2. D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2
3. R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2
4. L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L'
5. F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B
6. R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D'
7. R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B
8. F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B'
9. R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F
10. F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B
11. R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2
12. F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F



Good luck!


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 17, 2022)

From now on my goal won't be an average, rather a challenge to see if I can do it in 12 tries.

Goal: Sub-20 single with no inspection time
Status: Successful
Attempts: 4
Time: 19.11

Originally was gonna be sub-15, but I thought that would be too hard, not to mention I'm slower than normal rn cause my hands are ducking freezing.


----------



## ruffleduck (Feb 17, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> are ducking freezing.


Quack!


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 17, 2022)

Quack indeed


----------



## Merp (Feb 17, 2022)

Goal: sub-30
Ao12: 22.63 (3/3)
Now I am obviously gonna skip sub-25 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-17
avg of 12: 22.63

Time List:
1. 20.00 L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B' 
2. 24.10 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2 
3. 23.09 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2 
4. 22.16 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L' 
5. 22.46 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B 
6. 25.94 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D' 
7. (27.90) R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B 
8. 20.88 F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B' 
9. (19.45) R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F 
10. 26.42 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B 
11. 21.52 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2 
12. 19.69 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F


----------



## hyn (Feb 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-17 (solving from 2022-02-17 20:21:15 to 2022-02-17 20:32:57)
avg of 12: 18.86
RS3m 2020(new cube)
Goal: Sub-19(2/3)

Time List:
1. (14.02) L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B' @2022-02-17 20:21:15 
2. 18.72 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2 @2022-02-17 20:22:06 
3. 21.01 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2 @2022-02-17 20:22:58 
4. 18.72 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L' @2022-02-17 20:23:41 
5. 15.99 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B @2022-02-17 20:24:34 
6. 20.98 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D' @2022-02-17 20:25:25 
7. 19.97 R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B @2022-02-17 20:26:15 
8. 14.02 F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B' @2022-02-17 20:27:03 
9. 17.36 R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F @2022-02-17 20:27:44 
10. 21.27 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B @2022-02-17 20:28:30 
11. (24.05) R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2 @2022-02-17 20:31:55 
12. 20.53 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F @2022-02-17 20:32:57


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

Goal: Sub-20
Cube: JPerm RS3M 2020

avg of 12: 19.17 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 22.50 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U L B R D U' R' D2 U' B'
2. 17.48 U' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L D' F2 U' R B2 R2 B U'
3. 19.71 R B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L F L R' D F' L B2 D2 L'
4. 19.04 D' F L2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' U' L' R D F L' D
5. (14.73) U F2 R' U' B U' L' F' D' L B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' U2
6. 18.82 U2 F' R L' B' D L' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' F L
7. 16.22 L2 D B' D2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 L B R
8. 21.59 R' F U2 B2 F U2 R2 B D2 R2 L' F' L2 D U2 L' U R' B
9. 16.74 R2 B' L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 R F' D2 F' R D' L' F'
10. 20.79 F' D' F' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 U L' D' U' L2 U' R'
11. 18.80 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R' U' B2 L2 U' L F2 R
12. (23.54) L' B R2 D2 B L2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U' R B U2 B' D2 L' R2


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 18, 2022)

Cube: Moyu RSM 2020
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-12
Ao12: 13.88 (0/3)
Times: (23.23), 13.55, (11.70), 15.23, 12.88, 12.64, 17.79, 13.26, 12.03, 14.25, 13.09, 14.03
Tried to do COLL on the first solve, messed up the cross on the 17. Honestly so many things I'm working on right now for 3x3 I'm not super concerned with dropping time.


----------



## Lightning (Feb 18, 2022)

Goal : Sub-20
avg of 12: 19.76[2/3]

Time List:
1. 17.56 L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B' 
2. 23.44 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2 
3. 19.54 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2 
4. 19.22 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L' 
5. 18.83 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B 
6. 20.57 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D' 
7. (23.56) R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B 
8. 18.99 F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B'
9. 18.72 R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F 
10. 18.75 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B
11. (17.27) R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2
12. 21.96 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F


----------



## Irotholoro (Feb 18, 2022)

Cube: Thunderclap V3 M
Method: Intuitive F2L then beginner
Goal: 2:30 (0/3)
Average: 2:57

1. 3:26
2. 2:57
3. 2:08
4. 4:03
5. 2:30
6. 2:28
7. 3:02
8. 2:44
9. 2:16
10. 4:21
11. 3:05
12. 2:56


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 18, 2022)

Irotholoro said:


> Cube: Thunderclap V3 M
> Method: Intuitive F2L then beginner
> Goal: 2:30 (0/3)
> 
> ...


You didn’t put your average


----------



## Paradox4 (Feb 19, 2022)

Goal: Sub-13
Cube: Rs3m 2020 (which needs a clean + lube lol)
Average of 12: 12.90 (3/3)!

1. 12.16
2. 13.02
3. 11.71
4. 12.84
5. 13.54
6. 13.43
7. (11.10)
8. 12.32
9. 14.74
10. 11.50
11. (14.85)
12. 13.76

This average was loaded with lockups... but I managed to pull through! Also, sorry for not doing last week's, I lost my times and since I already did the scrambles, I decided to wait for this one.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2022)

R5. Sub 11 (CFOP, RS3M 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-20
avg of 12:* 11.45*

Time List:
10.74, 12.95, 12.16, 9.85, 10.02, 12.13, 10.97, (9.32), 11.39, 12.88, (13.93+), 11.41

Ehh


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

goal: sub 24
ao12: 23.22 (2/3)

Time List:
1. (28.88) 
2. 23.77 
3. 24.74 
4. 21.48
5. 21.06 
6. 22.47 
7. 23.30 
8. 25.32 
9. 24.43 
10. 22.97 
11. (19.33) 
12. 22.68


----------



## Merp (Feb 23, 2022)

Merp said:


> Now I am obviously gonna skip sub-25


Sometimes things don't work the way you want them to...I take my words back


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 23, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Reminder for the new scrambles



^^^


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 23, 2022)

@White KB can you post the results please (unless you’re working on it)


----------



## White KB (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey guys! The results are in for week #5:


Spoiler: Week #5 Results



Winners!
@Merp 
@Paradox4
@Astr4l
@Lightning

2/3s (You guys are so close!)
@fun at the joy
@hydynn
@Lightning
@hellocubers

1/3 (Just 2 more weeks!)
@White KB
@cuberswoop
@DynaXT
@TheCubingCuber347
@bulkocuber
@Milominxx
@Kael Hitchcock
@Puzzlerr
@pb_cuber

0/3 (3 weeks!)
@OrdinarySolver4048
@Foreright
@Bh13
@arctan
@Meisme
@Irotholoro
@Ordway Persyn



Also a quick reminder: Thanks so much for reminding me to add the scrambles for this week! In the future, I'm going to always try to post the results before 5:00 PM CST. Right now for me it's 4:56. If it's earlier than that, then they may or may not be posted.

Here are the week #6 Scrambles:


Spoiler: Week #6 Scrambles



1. F R L2 F' L' B D R2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2
2. R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U R B2 D' U F D' F2 D'
3. F D' B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F R2 D L2 F' D B'
4. F2 U B D B2 D2 R' D' L D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 D' B2
5. R' F' U' L' D R2 U2 B D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' L
6. D' R U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B R D' L' R D B'
7. D B L U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' D2 F' L2 D' R' U'
8. U F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B R' D'
9. U L' F' B R' F' U R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F R' D' R
10. B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F R' U2 B R B2 D2 F' L
11. D' B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' L2 B D' R' F D B'
12. D2 L2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L' B2 L D2 F' U' R2 B D'


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 23, 2022)

White KB said:


> Hey guys! The results are in for week #5:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Week #5 Results
> ...


You didn’t put moi in the results


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 24, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> You didn’t put moi in the results


Or merp if I recall


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 24, 2022)

Quick question: why am I under 1/3?


----------



## Lightning (Feb 24, 2022)

Goal - sub 20
avg of 12: 19.92[3/3]

Time List:
1. 22.10 F R L2 F' L' B D R2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 
2. (15.04) R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U R B2 D' U F D' F2 D' 
3. 19.28 F D' B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F R2 D L2 F' D B' 
4. 16.89 F2 U B D B2 D2 R' D' L D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 D' B2
5. 22.23 R' F' U' L' D R2 U2 B D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' L 
6. 19.24 D' R U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B R D' L' R D B'
7. 17.02 D B L U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' D2 F' L2 D' R' U' 
8. 21.90 U F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B R' D' 
9. 21.42 U L' F' B R' F' U R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F R' D' R 
10. 20.19 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F R' U2 B R B2 D2 F' L
11. (23.70) D' B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' L2 B D' R' F D B'
12. 18.96 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L' B2 L D2 F' U' R2 B D'


----------



## White KB (Feb 24, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> You didn’t put moi in the results


Put in now.  Sorry about that!


Astr4l said:


> Or merp if I recall


They've been in there.
EDIT: Changed it to 3/3 from 1/3


DynaXT said:


> Quick question: why am I under 1/3?


When you reach 3 weeks, you essentially start over, which means that in a sub-x challenge it's impossible to get a 4/3 if you win. It also makes it easier to keep track, because someone might have a 10/3, another might have an 8, and it gets complicated after adding extra levels. Sorry if that wasn't clear at the beginning.  

If you guys have any more questions, please feel free to let me know!


----------



## White KB (Feb 24, 2022)

Goal: Sub-15 (1/3)
So many 15.xxx solves (7/12) which was super infuriating; I obviously need better lighting in my room, since I do faster solves at school

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-24 (solving from 2022-02-24 06:27:07 to 2022-02-24 06:33:15)
avg of 12: 16.158

Time List:
106. 16.366 F R L2 F' L' B D R2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 @2022-02-24 06:27:07 
107. 12.841 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U R B2 D' U F D' F2 D' @2022-02-24 06:28:01 
108. 15.766 F D' B2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L' B2 F R2 D L2 F' D B' @2022-02-24 06:28:32 
109. 15.525 F2 U B D B2 D2 R' D' L D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 D' B2 @2022-02-24 06:29:03 
110. 20.460 R' F' U' L' D R2 U2 B D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' L @2022-02-24 06:29:33 
111. 18.204 D' R U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B R D' L' R D B' @2022-02-24 06:30:09 
112. 15.716 D B L U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' D2 F' L2 D' R' U' @2022-02-24 06:30:41 
113. 15.825 U F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B R' D' @2022-02-24 06:31:12 
114. 15.942 U L' F' B R' F' U R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F R' D' R @2022-02-24 06:31:40 
115. 18.049 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F R' U2 B R B2 D2 F' L @2022-02-24 06:32:14 
116. 15.131 D' B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' L2 B D' R' F D B' @2022-02-24 06:32:45 
117. 15.055 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L' B2 L D2 F' U' R2 B D' @2022-02-24 06:33:15


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 24, 2022)

Goal: sub-19 (every time I reach 3/3, I'm going to reduce my goal by a second)
Cube: JPerm RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-24
avg of 12: 18.97 (1/3)

Time List:
1. (22.07) F R L2 F' L' B D R2 L' U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 
2. 20.50 F2 U B D B2 D2 R' D' L D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 D' B2 
3. 20.12 R' F' U' L' D R2 U2 B D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' L 
4. 20.71 D' R U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B R D' L' R D B' 
5. (16.03) D B L U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U L' D2 F' L2 D' R' U' 
6. 16.26 U F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B R' D' 
7. 17.88 U L' F' B R' F' U R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 F R' D' R 
8. 17.64 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F R' U2 B R B2 D2 F' L 
9. 21.55 D' B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 U' L2 B D' R' F D B' 
10. 17.74 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F L' B2 L D2 F' U' R2 B D' 
11. 17.64 U L U2 B U' B' R' B' D' R D2 R' F2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 L2 
12. 19.68 F B D2 L' D B2 D2 R' L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2


----------



## Irotholoro (Feb 24, 2022)

Cube: Thunderclap V3 M
Method: Intuitive F2L then beginner
Goal: 2:30 (1/3)
Average: 1:21 (Huge improvement from last time!)

1. 2:00
2. 1:23
3. 0:59
4. 1:25
5. 1:23
6. 1:26
7. 1:18
8. 1:17
9. 1:32
10. 1:30
11. 0:53
12. 1:15


----------



## RFMX (Feb 25, 2022)

Goal: Sub-12
Cube: MF3RS2 M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 11.09

1. 10.42 L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B' 
2. 11.53 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2 
3. 11.08 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2 
4. 9.51 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L' 
5. 11.64 F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B 
6. 11.01 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D' 
7. 9.82 R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B 
8. (9.36) F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B' 
9. 10.01 R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F 
10. 11.92 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B 
11. (17.21) R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2 
12. 13.92 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F

Been participating in the race since last year. It motivated me after seeing that last year I was just sub-13, but now I'm nearing sub-11. Still I want to set a simpler goal for now, to get back my confidence in cubing, and have some time for me to just practice a bit more so that sub-11 is a more viable goal.

That said, the last two solve is essential trash.


----------



## hyn (Feb 25, 2022)

Goal:Sub19
Cube:RS3m 2020
Method:CFOP
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-26 (solving from 2022-02-26 07:00:27 to 2022-02-26 07:10:58)
avg of 12: 18.07(3/3)

Time List:
1. 16.77 L' U B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 R B' D2 F L2 U2 B' @2022-02-26 07:00:27 
2. 19.66 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' F' R' D' B U' R D' B' R2 @2022-02-26 07:01:04 
3. 19.02 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R U2 B L D B2 @2022-02-26 07:01:55 
4. 17.90 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D' B U2 F2 D L' @2022-02-26 07:02:47 
5. (16.56) F2 D' L2 B D' F2 R U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B @2022-02-26 07:03:30 
6. 19.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 B L' R U B' D' @2022-02-26 07:04:27 
7. 17.19 R' D2 L U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L U' F D U2 L2 R' B' U2 B @2022-02-26 07:05:27 
8. 17.00 F R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B' U' B' @2022-02-26 07:06:28 
9. 18.02 R U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U' B' U F @2022-02-26 07:07:22 
10. 18.90 F2 U' R B' L2 D2 B2 U L' F2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 B @2022-02-26 07:08:05 
11. (20.48) R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' L B L U' L' R' F2 @2022-02-26 07:10:07 
12. 16.96 F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L F L2 U2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F @2022-02-26 07:10:58


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 26, 2022)

Cube: MoYu RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-12
ao12: 13.44 (0/3)
Times: 14.34, 12.66, 12.01, (11.47), 12.84, 14.32, 14.92, 13.19, (15.28), 12.01, 13.52, 14.59
I swear I'm sub-13...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 1, 2022)

R6 sub 11(CFOP, RS3M 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-01
avg of 12: 11.33

Time List:
11.14, 10.89, 12.29, 11.39, (12.40), 12.02, 12.14, 11.66, 11.98, 10.44, (8.04), 9.36


----------



## White KB (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey everyone! The results are in for Week #6 (although you can still post your Week #6 results until 11:00 AM GMT):


Spoiler: Week #6 Results



Winners!
@hydynn
@Lightning

2/3s (You guys are so close!)
@DynaXT
@fun at the joy
@hellocubers

1/3 (Just 2 more weeks!)
@White KB
@Bh13
@Astr4l
@Irotholoro
@RFMX
@cuberswoop
@TheCubingCuber347
@bulkocuber
@Milominxx
@Kael Hitchcock
@Puzzlerr
@pb_cuber

0/3 (3 weeks to go!)
@Ordway Persyn
@OrdinarySolver4048
@Foreright
@arctan
@Meisme



Here are the week #7 Scrambles:


Spoiler: Week #7 Scrambles



1. B R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B2 D F L U' R'
2. L' B' R U D2 R' B R U' L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' L' U2 D2
3. R' U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 R D' F D2 U L'
4. R U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' F' U R' F' R B' L'
5. B' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 D F2 L F' R D2 R2
6. D' L2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 R F U' B' L' B' R
7. F2 U L' D' L F L U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2
8. R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D L' U' F' D2 B F2 R2
9. U B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R D' U' F' L' B2 R' U' B' L'
10. U F2 U R' L2 F D' B' U B2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2
11. F' D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' R D' U F' D' F'
12. R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 B D R U L' B F R' D' F2



The reason why I'm posting this early is so you can all get a head start on Week #7 (and so that I don't forget). Again, you can still post your Week #6 results until 11:00 AM Greenwich Meridian Time (GMT). Good luck and happy solving!


----------



## Lightning (Mar 2, 2022)

Goal - sub 19 (I will be reducing my goal every time i reach 3/3)
avg of 12: 17.96[1/3]

Time List:
1. 18.18 B R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B2 D F L U' R' 
2. 17.72 L' B' R U D2 R' B R U' L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' L' U2 D2
3. (20.06) R' U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 R D' F D2 U L'
4. (15.95) R U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' F' U R' F' R B' L' 
5. 18.58 B' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 D F2 L F' R D2 R2
6. 17.41 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 R F U' B' L' B' R 
7. 20.03 F2 U L' D' L F L U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 
8. 16.27 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D L' U' F' D2 B F2 R2
9. 19.73 U B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R D' U' F' L' B2 R' U' B' L'
10. 17.95 U F2 U R' L2 F D' B' U B2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2 
11. 16.63 F' D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' R D' U F' D' F' 
12. 17.08 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 B D R U L' B F R' D' F2


----------



## Astr4l (Mar 2, 2022)

Lightning said:


> Goal - sub 19 (I will be reducing my goal every time i reach 3/3)
> avg of 12: 17.96[1/3]
> 
> Time List:
> ...


hey you copied me


----------



## RFMX (Mar 3, 2022)

Cube: MF3RS2 M
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-12

avg of 12: 10.72 (2/3)

1. (8.66) B R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B2 D F L U' R' 
2. (12.35) L' B' R U D2 R' B R U' L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' L' U2 D2 
3. 12.11 R' U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 R D' F D2 U L' 
4. 10.97 R U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' F' U R' F' R B' L' 
5. 10.20 B' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 D F2 L F' R D2 R2 
6. 11.41 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 R F U' B' L' B' R 
7. 10.32 F2 U L' D' L F L U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 
8. 11.17 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D L' U' F' D2 B F2 R2 
9. 10.09 U B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R D' U' F' L' B2 R' U' B' L' 
10. 10.82 U F2 U R' L2 F D' B' U B2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2 
11. 9.75 F' D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' R D' U F' D' F' 
12. 10.32 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 B D R U L' B F R' D' F2

Breezed past the goal. I also did a sub-11 ao50 today so I feel so powerful. Still, a counting 12 is bad.


----------



## hyn (Mar 3, 2022)

Cube: RS3M2020
Method: CFOP
Goal: Sub-18
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-03-03
avg of 12: 17.93(1/3)

Time List:
1. 14.05 B R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R' F U' B2 D F L U' R' 
2. 22.46 L' B' R U D2 R' B R U' L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' L' U2 D2 
3. 16.91 R' U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R U2 B2 R' D2 U' B2 U2 R D' F D2 U L' 
4. 18.50 R U2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' F' U R' F' R B' L' 
5. 14.03 B' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 U2 F2 D F2 L F' R D2 R2 
6. 19.18 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L' F2 R F U' B' L' B' R 
7. 15.45 F2 U L' D' L F L U' R D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 
8. 17.84 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D L' U' F' D2 B F2 R2 
9. (29.34) U B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 R D' U' F' L' B2 R' U' B' L' 
10. (13.48) U F2 U R' L2 F D' B' U B2 D2 L U2 R F2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2 
11. 22.26 F' D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' R D' U F' D' F' 
12. 18.63 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 R F2 U2 B D R U L' B F R' D' F2

For 9 I did yellow cross and 2 pairs on white centre


----------



## Lightning (Mar 3, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> hey you copied me


Not really. I had made this plan when i first started posting on this thread.


----------



## Astr4l (Mar 3, 2022)

oo lol sorry


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 3, 2022)

Cube: MoYu RS3M 2020
Method: CFOP
Goal: sub-12
ao12: 12.24 (0/3)
Times: (10.07), 12.45, (17.03), 15.47, 13.39, 10.45, 10.51, 10.65, 12.12, 12.74, 12.22, 12.37
Nice to feel like I'm finally making some progress - bummer that I had that counting 15. Sub-12 feels like it's in sight now.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2022)

R7 sub 11

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-04
avg of 12: 11.77

Time List:
(8.82), 9.64, 10.48, 12.62, 11.69+, (16.72+), 11.56+, 11.95, 15.06, 11.49, 11.38, 11.81

3 plus 2's....


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 5, 2022)

Goal: sub-14
Cube: rs3m 2020

Average: 13.77 

Times:
13.23
12.68
12.59
14.51
15.04
(12.51)
15.60
(16.61)
15.10
12.92
12.75
13.28


----------



## Irotholoro (Mar 6, 2022)

Cube: Thunderclap V3 M
Method: Intuitive F2L then beginner
Goal: 2:30 (2/3)
Average: 1:46 (I have been practicing a lot of 4x4 and felt rather rusty)

1. 3:50
2. 1:55
3. 1:15
4. 1:17
5. 2:25
6. 2:03
7. 1:49
8. 1:36
9. 3:13
10. 1:46
11. 0:57
12. 2.09


----------



## Irotholoro (Mar 19, 2022)

Has this thread died?


----------



## White KB (Mar 19, 2022)

Irotholoro said:


> Has this thread died?


Oh darn! I’d almost forgotten about this. I’ll try to post scrambles next Wednesday.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 26, 2022)

thread officially died


----------



## White KB (Apr 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> thread officially died


The funeral will be held sometime before I revive it next month; I don't have time for anything right now.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 27, 2022)

ok


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 28, 2022)

White KB said:


> The funeral will be held sometime before I revive it next month; I don't have time for anything right now.


Don't revive/start a forum wide competition/race if you can't commit to it.


----------



## White KB (Apr 28, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Don't revive/start a forum wide competition/race if you can't commit to it.


I could commit to it, but then stuff got in the way and I forced myself to keep the forum stuff up nonetheless. If I had known what real-life things would happen, then I wouldn't have started it. Don't make assumptions.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 28, 2022)

White KB said:


> I could commit to it, but then stuff got in the way and I forced myself to keep the forum stuff up nonetheless. If I had known what real-life things would happen, then I wouldn't have started it. Don't make assumptions.


What did I assume? As far as I know you stated in a previous post that you "don't have time for anything right now." Meaning that you cannot commit to the things you have started (X-games/Race to sub-X) I did not in any way try to deny that you could have things going on in your life and the only thing I accused you of was being irresponsible. If you did not have time you should have simply stated that you could no longer put effort into your threads and either closed them or asked someone who is capable of giving up some of their time to keep it running to take charge. 

I apologize if I came across as offensive, maybe trying to be sarcastic, but you should think about potential problems before you jump onto some big investment.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 7, 2022)

Alright, it's May. Scrambles please @White KB


----------



## White KB (May 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Alright, it's May. Scrambles please @White KB


No need to be rude.

Here are the scrambles for this week:




Spoiler: Scrambles



1. D L' U2 B U B L' B' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U' 
2. R2 U' L' F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 F2 L' U F R 
3. R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R D2 L' U L2 R' B D' R2 D' L B 
4. F2 D' R B L2 D2 L' B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 L2 F D2 
5. F U F2 D B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B' R2 U B U' L' U L2 
6. B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D R B L' B' D2 B' D B L 
7. B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 D F2 R F' U' F' R F' U L F' 
8. L' D' R L B' R' U L' F R2 D F2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D R2 U2 
9. F2 R' D R2 U L' B' R D F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
10. R' U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B' F' U F' R' B2 R 
11. D L U' D2 B' D' F' R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R' 
12. L D2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D' B R2 U2 L' U2 F


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 20, 2022)

Lets revive this thread


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 22, 2022)

When should we post scrambles


----------



## Timona (Jun 22, 2022)

AidenCubes said:


> When should we post scrambles


Do it the same day as the Race to sub-x 2x2, so the 2 threads can show up on the front page at around the same time.


----------



## AidenCubes (Jun 22, 2022)

Ok, I guess I can post scrambles. Just not for the next 3 weeks bc of camp.


----------

